
Show HN: My Book on SEO, Paid Advertising, and Conversion Optimisation - jackkinsella
https://www.jackkinsella.ie/books/entreprenerd-seo-paid-advertising-and-conversion-optimisation
======
jackkinsella
I also want to let the HN community know that I published half the book for
free on my website. Just scroll down to the section on the landing page that
reads "Take A Peek Inside".

~~~
jackkinsella
Update: I am pulling these previews offline for the time being, with the
intention of repackaging them up for a more easily consumable version. Stay
tuned.

